# Car rental or public transportation



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hubby & I would like to know what you all think, car rental or public transportation in the Chapala area?

This will be for our first look around Lakeside. We will fly in from Canada for 2 weeks in October 2012 :clap2:. The purpose of the trip will be to scout areas where we will eventually want to live (and yes we'll rent for at least 6 months at first). We plan on searching from Jocotepec to the east part, past the city of Chapala.

We've been quoted $75 for the return trip via taxi from the airport.

I have read on this forum how inexpensive taxis and buses are but we're wondering if we use them for 15 days, will that eventually be more expensive than renting a car.
Another concern is the fact that we have no idea where we're going even though we have a Garmin GPS with Mexico maps and have been studying the Chapala area map somewhat.
We won't travel at night.

Something else to note is I'm disabled; yes I can walk short distances with a cane but after that, it becomes quite difficult. We'll be renting a house in Ajijic so we can park the car there.

Awaiting your replies .... Thanks


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

If I were in your position .. I believe I'd rent a car.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

this makes me wonder...if you rent a car, how will you know where to go?
just playing devil's advocate, nothing personal.
maybe it makes sense to hire a driver for the first couple days, just to get some input from a local and the lay of the land.
if it were me, i would hire a second driver for day 2, to get another perspective.
then the rental car becomes more useful.
just a thought (or several).


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Would it not be quite a bit easier to enter and exit an automobile with and adjustable passenger seat or a bus with with 2 or 3 stairs to climb on to? Also a car is at your door step not a couple blocks away for a bus stop.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

edgeee said:


> this makes me wonder...if you rent a car, how will you know where to go?
> just playing devil's advocate, nothing personal.
> maybe it makes sense to hire a driver for the first couple days, just to get some input from a local and the lay of the land.
> if it were me, i would hire a second driver for day 2, to get another perspective.
> ...



I really like your ideas. That fixes one of the concerns, not knowing where we're going.
Much thanks for the input.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Would it not be quite a bit easier to enter and exit an automobile with and adjustable passenger seat or a bus with with 2 or 3 stairs to climb on to? Also a car is at your door step not a couple blocks away for a bus stop.


It would be easier and less painful for me to rent a car.
It's just that from the forum, I was getting the impression it's way more expensive to rent a car. And now with edgeee's suggestion of hiring a driver for 2 days, a different one for each day, it helps ease the issue of not knowing the layout of the different areas, in person, compared to internet maps.

We can't wait to be there!!! In meanwhile, we continue to research daily :ranger:


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

So you would drivers for your rental car for a few days? Do you think the rental co. would insure these " drivers" why not rent a taxi for a few day trips?


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> So you would drivers for your rental car for a few days? Do you think the rental co. would insure these " drivers" why not rent a taxi for a few day trips?


For sure the rental company would not insure other drivers.
We would have to hire taxis for the first few days. Any suggestions on who? and how much it would cost for maybe 3-4 hours? 

How far a drive is it from Jocotepec to Vista del Lago?


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

When we want to explore the area around the lake here in Catemaco, we hire an english speaking taxi driver for the day. We have toured beautiful waterfalls, the beach towns, Veracruz and Coatzacoalcos too. It's very reasonable and we choose a clean taxi with A/C. He knows where he's going and a lot of time is not lost being lost. He also knows the good places to eat. He arrives on time to pick us up and waits patiently at our stops. I would prefer this over the cost of a rental car and hired driver.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

eagles100 said:


> For sure the rental company would not insure other drivers.
> We would have to hire taxis for the first few days. Any suggestions on who? and how much it would cost for maybe 3-4 hours?
> 
> How far a drive is it from Jocotepec to Vista del Lago?


we're going to be there for three weeks, and we are renting a car. When you are unfamiliar with the "system" it is the easiest way to get around. You have no idea what walking is like. We went to Dollar at the airport, the rate is cheap but the inurance comes to about $17 USD a day or more. Bring your GPS with you and look for a place to download Mexico. If you have a Garmin (we use it, it is usually accurate, and in English). I found the expense of the rental worth it, one less hassle when you're looking around and the freedom to explore.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

I have no idea what local taxi rates are in Chapala, but I have used taxis during all of my time here in MX. No local Chapalinos have chimed in yet on taxi rates there. I do have a feeling that the normal airport rate there is now about 350 pesos, which would be US$27.

Renting a Ford Fiesta from Avis (just thinking that if you are disabled, an even smaller car would be tougher to get in and out of) with LDW and personal accident insurance would cost US$291 for the car, and an additional US$224 for the insurances, for a total cost from Avis of US$515 per week. That's about MX$6700. Throw in another 600 pesos for gas, and that would be MX$7300 per week.

Where I live, I sometimes take wandering Sunday drives with taxistas. Sometimes I go out to pay all of the bills on one trip, and they take me from place to place and wait outside while I go inside. I pay an hourly rate with them, and usually now pay between 120 and 150 pesos per hour. (that's about US$11 per hour). No A/C, but it's not needed. Their car, their gas. They show up at my front door, and drop me off at every front door, and then find some shade to wait for me.

Without Spanish, another option would be to ask a Chapalino here on the forum to recommend a local high school kid they know who is out on vacation, who studies and knows English, to be your tour guide, and then take him with you and the taxi driver. Pay the kid 50 or 100 pesos an hour, buy both of them an occasional Coke and lunch every day and they'd both be thrilled. You would get to know someone local, and see everything you wanted to see, along with their running commentaries. You could use a printed out map of where you want to go, draw a route with a red Sharpie and manage from there with their help.

It would probably be better/easier to use the same taxista every day, and the same kid to come along. You might need to be a bit flexible and coordinate all of your schedules.

You would be paying the taxista by the hour, so he wouldn't care where you're going. If the taxistas charge you 200 pesos an hour in Chapala, and you pay the high school kid 100 pesos an hour, that's still 24 hours driving time per week to break even with an insured car rental and maybe getting lost.  If you are at your rented digs and want to go out to a restaurant for dinner, the taxi ride won't be more than 30 pesos to go or come back. Some people say tomahtoh, and others say tomaytoe. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> I have no idea what local taxi rates are in Chapala, but I have used taxis during all of my time here in MX. No local Chapalinos have chimed in yet on taxi rates there. I do have a feeling that the normal airport rate there is now about 350 pesos, which would be US$27.
> 
> Renting a Ford Fiesta from Avis (just thinking that if you are disabled, an even smaller car would be tougher to get in and out of) with LDW and personal accident insurance would cost US$291 for the car, and an additional US$224 for the insurances, for a total cost from Avis of US$515 per week. That's about MX$6700. Throw in another 600 pesos for gas, and that would be MX$7300 per week.
> 
> ...


From our personal experiences I would say that I am 100% in agreement with the above. One time we rented a car for a two month period in Ajijic. We did that as we wanted to experience what Ajijic and area would be like having a car at a moment's notice (trying to experience the full time move when we bring our own car). My costs for the two months were about bang on with GringoCarlos estimate.

When we compare that two month experience with using taxis, it was simply not worth it. Taxis were much cheaper for the type of travelling/shopping/sightseeing we did and also convenient. A few times we simply boarded a bus going to Chapala if it was convenient and they were very inexpensive.

Of course this does not take into account some of the factors such as your mobility concern. That may sway your decision somewhat.

But I will never go the rental route again. Expensive and simply not that much more convenient.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

We haven't made a final decision, rental car or public transportation but we really do appreciate all the input.

It's going to be fun to see all the places we've been constantly researching for a year now.

Riberas del Pilar, Jocotepec, Vista del Lago and more, oh to choose lol.

Maybe we'll end up doing both transportations; public for 1st week and rental car for second. 

Is it October yet???


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

There is nothing better than driving your own car in Mexico.
Getting lost is possibly one of the greater adventures in Mexico. I think that there is barely a 100 square miles, that do not present some historical or ambiental significance that you probably never heard of, except in retrospect, after you got lost there.
If you can afford it, DRIVE!


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

Put me down as another who says rent a car, at least for a week. I knew less about the area than you do when I came down for a week's stay in December 2007. [I know I knew less because I didn't even know that Jocotepec existed, much less Vista del Lago. Oh, and I'm going to guess and say that it's probably 25 to 30 miles between the two.]

When I arrived at the casita I had rented for the week back in 2007, the landlords gave me a great little map from one of the realty companies here and I used that to navigate. You may be given one upon your arrival, but if not just drop into one of the larger realty companies [ReMax in Ajijic has them, I know] and pick one up. Also, if you have not yet done so, do a web search for Lake Chapala maps. 

There is only one main highway from Chapala to Jocotepec, the carretera. I drove up and down that a couple of times and then started venturing off into pueblos and neighborhoods along the way to see what they had to offer and what their "vibe" was. By the time I left a week later, I knew in what areas I would like to live and in what areas I would not. And after having lived here full-time for more than four years, I still agree with my initial assessment. Since my mobility is also a bit limited, I would never have seen as much if I had stuck strictly to public transportation. 

I rent and have lived in three different towns around the lake during my 4-plus years here, but I've always stayed in Jocotepec municipality [i.e. county]. It happens to suit my lifestyle and pocketbook the best. 

Also, check out the blogs by locals. My own site is listed below and on it I have links to other blogs written by folks who live at Lake Chapala. We often write about towns other than those in which we live and include pictures and commentary so that you can perhaps get a feel for different communities. 

October should be lovely around the lake. End of the rainy season, so everything is lush and the temperatures are normally great. Enjoy your visit and feel free to contact me before or after you arrive and I would be happy to show you around Jocotepec.


----------



## Gavin123 (Oct 6, 2011)

why dont you shop around for some quotes on car hire in mexico?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Assuming that the cost, while an issue, is not the deciding factor, it comes down to your level of tolerance for risk.

For some, getting lost in a strange place is terrifying. Heck, for some, even getting lost in their hometown is terrifying.

I tend to be more of the "If I got lost, I can get found" mentality. My most memorable experience with being lost was in London at morning rush hour. We needed to get to Gatwick and went too far into the city to catch the expressway directly south. 

After asking directions and getting completely indecipherable answers, I saw a sign for the the white cliffs of Dover. They are on the English Channel. Realizing that one would have to cross the Eastern Ring Road to get there, I started to follow those signs. We hit the ring road, and at 80mph, made up a lot of time.

The biggest things that saved me there are what can save you, if you decide to drive on your trip. First, as noted, I don't get too fazed by getting lost. I'd done it too many times on business trips, already! Second, I had a rudimentary knowledge of the geography of the area, and third, I had a rudimentary knowledge of the major roads in the area.

Those three things, combined, can take you anywhere. But the first one is a must. Without it, you won't be able to utilize the other two.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Assuming that the cost, while an issue, is not the deciding factor, it comes down to your level of tolerance for risk.
> 
> For some, getting lost in a strange place is terrifying. Heck, for some, even getting lost in their hometown is terrifying.
> 
> I tend to be more of the "If I got lost, I can get found" mentality.


Cost is always an issue but if we use taxis every day for 2 weeks, it will also add up. 

For risk of getting lost, I've been there many times as I lived in Montreal, Quebec for 10 years (large city and not my home town). I'm sure if we get lost, some kind soul will be able to direct us. We might even find some awesome place we would never have found otherwise. Isn't moving to a new country about adventure anyway?  My husband has a good sense of direction and we will print out some maps ahead of time and get a local one if need be.

I'm not adversed to hiring locally for the 1st few times though.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

elchante said:


> Put me down as another who says rent a car, at least for a week.
> 
> October should be lovely around the lake. End of the rainy season, so everything is lush and the temperatures are normally great. Enjoy your visit and feel free to contact me before or after you arrive and I would be happy to show you around Jocotepec.


WOW, thanks for the offer to show us around the Jocotepec area in October. We might just take you up on that. There is nothing like having someone locally to show you the sights and sounds.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I do not know why everyone is talking about getting lost in the Chapala area, in the original post they state they have a GPS with the Mexico maps. 

If the OP has a hot day type in Mazamitla , Jalisco into the GPS and cool down....suerte y paz


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Rental cars are targets for thieves and bandits (yes, real highwaymen, stagecoach robber types). You can rent a taxi for an entire day for about the same price as most rental cars, but the taxi driver serves as a guide for free!


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

elchante said:


> Oh, and I'm going to guess and say that it's probably 25 to 30 miles between the two (Jocotepec & Vista de Lago).


Elchante: being 25-30 miles between the two places, how long does that take about, going on the carretera?


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

stilltraveling said:


> Rental cars are targets for thieves and bandits (yes, real highwaymen, stagecoach robber types). You can rent a taxi for an entire day for about the same price as most rental cars, but the taxi driver serves as a guide for free!


Do the rental cars have stickers on the bumpers to indicate they are rentals? I think they stopped doing that in Canada a while back to stop thefts in those cars since most travellers have stuff with them on their vacation.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

eagles100 said:


> Elchante: being 25-30 miles between the two places, how long does that take about, going on the carretera?


I've never actually timed it, and I don't go to Vista del Lago very often, but i would guesstimate 45 minutes to an hour, depending on how busy the carretera is. In October, the traffic should not be too bad. However, you have to slow down going through Chapala since you will be going through the middle of town and then have to drive fairly slowly north to catch the highway to Vista del Lago. From then on, however, it's smooth sailing on a nice road with only a few topes. 

As your arrival gets closer, feel free to contact me via this webboard or my blogsite to set up a time that you would like me to show you around the Joco area.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Taxis*

So do you all agree that the cost of a taxi is about 120-150 pesos per hour?

What are the taxis like? Are they recent vehicles? Do most have a/c? 

Do most of the taxi drivers keep their windows down? I'm terrified of bees and generally never have my car windows down.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

We have made a decision ......... we are gonna rent a car. Our travel agent has made the reservation. It's gonna be Dollar Car Rental and the price for 2 weeks, before the insurance, comes to $229.53 US. I'm waiting on the price of insurance and know it's a bunch. If others want to rent a car, there currently is a rebate of 5% with Dollar, the code is: LAT05 which covers Mexico. What Google can find you huh?

Thanks to all for your replies; it was a kinda 50-50 on the responses and we saw the validity of both choices. 

Side-note, United Airlines changed our flights and now we get to leave from our home town instead of driving 12 hours to go out of a larger airport, thanks again to our travel agent who fought to have the tickets changed without penalties. :clap2: It would have been $150 each to change the tickets even though they changed our flights which meant we would have arrived in Guadalajara in the evening instead of the afternoon which would have entailed getting a room near the airport. We won't drive in Mexico at night.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just perfect, you can use the $150 to pay for the rent a car...


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Just perfect, you can use the $150 to pay for the rent a car...


Well yes but being we are 2, that's $300 so that pays for the car rental minus the insurance.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I ment your 300 dollars will be needed for insurance, I always figure about $375 a week to rent a car in Mexico...


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I ment your 300 dollars will be needed for insurance, I always figure about $375 a week to rent a car in Mexico...


Yeah, I realize the insurance is expensive, a bit too much.


----------



## AVEN (Jan 12, 2010)

eagles100 said:


> Yeah, I realize the insurance is expensive, a bit too much.


We travel to Mexico 3-4 times a year and each time rent a car. We rent either at Puerto Vallarta or Manzanillo Airport. We use SIXT car rental (they are very big in Europe). The reason for using them is that when we first started coming down we were pretty much forced into taking the insurances at a very HUGE cost by other car rental companies, in fact, more than the car rental. With SIXT they state clearly that they cover third party. We do not take out any further insurance coverage from them and they do not press you to. I use my American Express charge card and have full insurance coverage from them while in Mexico. I checked with them on this and they faxed me the coverage details.

If you are using a charge card maybe you could check with them what you are covered for while hiring a car in Mexico.

Enjoy your trip and safe driving.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

if you are going to foot the bill for a rental you might as well hire an 'expert' to guide you.
it would probably be a good investment.
when you get where you want to be, you will still need help deciding where to go next.

pick a local helper, and your travels will produce better results.

as Golden Earring said,
"Where am i to go, now that I've gone too far?"

just another thought from the twilight zone.
and no, Rod Serling had nothing to do with it.
but he did help start the madness i live with.


----------

